# MACINTOSH LC III



## lpl (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un startup chime suivi d'un death chime sur un Macintosh LC III.

Pas d'affichage bien sûr ni de boot.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

J'ai une pile neuve.

Merci


lpl


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

Ben dans ce cas, la première chose à faire, c'est de retirer la (ou les si tu as aussi une barrette de VRam) barrette(s), d'en nettoyer les contacts avec un chiffon sec en coton (because électricité statique avec le synthétique), et de la remettre en place. Si tu as une carte sur le connecteur LC-PDS, pareil, retire là (là, je te dis pas de nettoyer les contacts :rateau et remets la en place, et essaie de nouveau.

Si ça le fait toujours, retire ces mêmes éléments un par un jusquà ce qu'il démarre pour savoir lequel cause le problème.


----------



## lpl (23 Novembre 2010)

J'essaye demain et te tiens au courant.

T'as déjà eu ce genre de problème ? J'ai trouvé un seul sujet relatif à cela sur un forum USA.

lpl


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> J'essaye demain et te tiens au courant.
> 
> T'as déjà eu ce genre de problème ? J'ai trouvé un seul sujet relatif à cela sur un forum USA.
> 
> lpl



Très souvent (non non, pas chez moi, chez mes clients ), particulièrement avec des machines qui ont été stockées un certain temps sans servir !


----------



## lpl (24 Novembre 2010)

Ca marche pas. Toujours les 2 chimes.

Peut être un élément RAM soudé HS ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

lpl a dit:


> Ca marche pas. Toujours les 2 chimes.
> 
> Peut être un élément RAM soudé HS ???



Possible, mais dans ce cas, il n'y a pas de remède autre que le changement de carte mère.

Tu n'as pas un "sad Mac" avec un code hexadécimal à l'écran ?


----------



## lpl (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai pas d'affichage ... je vais retenter un coup ...

Merci pour les infos.

lpl


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

un "sad Mac", ça affiche ça :






Le code en dessous donne des indications sur la cause du problème.


----------



## lpl (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un "sad Mac", ça affiche ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai rien à l'écran, je pense que la carte mère est HS.

Si quelqu'un en a une en trop je suis preneur.

Merci PASCAL 77 pour les infos.

lpl


----------

